# Introducing Maxlander – Backup, restore, download Skylanders supercharger characters



## LightyKD (Sep 5, 2015)

This is great and all but between this and Amiiqo, I'm waiting for better counterfeit figures. Something like cheaper figures glued on plastic bases with nfc cards inside.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2015)

It was only a matter of time before this happened. 

Also the website looks a lot like Gateway's except with a blue dragon.


----------



## MhaiderR (Sep 5, 2015)

so this is used as amibo???


----------



## Sliter (Sep 5, 2015)

so this is the same of amiiqo? or they can't store the same kind of nfc ?


----------



## Pecrow (Sep 5, 2015)

I would get this over the amiiqo if this also did amiibos. Is there a limit on how many it can store, or is it one at a time and swap with a pc when you need another?


----------



## Sliter (Sep 5, 2015)

or if it have an easy way to switch then.. I didin't get how amiiqo works lol


----------



## Pecrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Sliter said:


> or if it have an easy way to switch then.. I didin't get how amiiqo works lol


I know right, the amiiqo was confusing, so if I had 200 amiibos I had to press one by one to switch then? Made little sense.


----------



## Sliter (Sep 5, 2015)

Pecrow said:


> I know right, the amiiqo was confusing, so if I had 200 amiibos I had to press one by one to switch then? Made little sense.


like Sky3DS? XD  and there no way to know which point you are at, right? lol

Btw I heard that havesome cellphones with NFC things, there aren't an app that could do the same, maybe more pratic? õ3o


----------



## Pecrow (Sep 5, 2015)

Sliter said:


> like Sky3DS? XD  and there no way to know which point you are at, right? lol
> 
> Btw I heard that havesome cellphones with NFC things, there aren't an app that could do the same, maybe more pratic? õ3o


That is actually how you get the amiibos on the amiiqo, with an NFC Cellphone App for android. Surely someone will come up with that some day  Just a single app to do the work. Not now because they are trying to make money off of these, but one day.


----------



## Sliter (Sep 5, 2015)

yeah I know, like the 3DS flahscards> custom formwares XD


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 5, 2015)

Wait!

Disney Infinity?

So i can use this device to write any Disney Infinity 1 and 2 (and later 3) figure / powerdisc /playset world?
That would be awesome


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 5, 2015)

Pecrow said:


> I would get this over the amiiqo if this also did amiibos. Is there a limit on how many it can store, or is it one at a time and swap with a pc when you need another?


Can this do amiibos or no? It says it takes advantage of NFC chips in "many toys" which amiibo has


----------



## T-hug (Sep 5, 2015)

Look out for a review of the Maxlander on GBAtemp very soon!


----------



## NakedFaerie (Sep 5, 2015)

Android phones have NFC so where is the app that lets you read and copy Skylander characters?
I have an app that can read some of the info but it wont let me set the NFC at that skylander character.
Thats what I would like to see. No need for a hardware dongle when I have a phone that can do it without limits.
I guess its time to bring out the Android SDK and make my own app as I've been waiting too long.


----------



## MhaiderR (Sep 5, 2015)

hello can someone give me detail about it so i can buy this????

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i want to know does this device used as amibo??


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 5, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Can this do amiibos or no? It says it takes advantage of NFC chips in "many toys" which amiibo has


At this time, no, it doesn't support Amiibos. It _might_ be possible that a firmware update could offer Amiibo support, but the guys behind Maxlander haven't really confirmed whether that would actually be possible. 



NakedFaerie said:


> Android phones have NFC so where is the app that lets you read and copy Skylander characters?
> I have an app that can read some of the info but it wont let me set the NFC at that skylander character.
> Thats what I would like to see. No need for a hardware dongle when I have a phone that can do it without limits.
> I guess its time to bring out the Android SDK and make my own app as I've been waiting too long.


This has already been investigated (multiple times, by multiple people actually). While Android phones can indeed read the NFC tags of Amiibos, they can't "emulate" them (or, at least, you need a specific chipset to do so but that's only based on one reddit thread from months ago that was abandoned due to legal reasons).


----------



## MhaiderR (Sep 5, 2015)

so this device is not amibo generator?


----------



## Pecrow (Sep 5, 2015)

MhaiderR said:


> so this device is not amibo generator?


No deivice are amiibo generators, the amiibo data is just downloaded off of the internet and put inside the device above, but it would seem that these do not support amiibos, only skylander data at this time.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 5, 2015)

Lemme see

18 Nintendo toys for the price of ONE Amiibo

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Mario-F...TF8&qid=1441476942&sr=8-1&keywords=mario+toys

10 NFC tags for the price of one Amiibo

http://www.amazon.com/NFC-tags-NFC-...=UTF8&qid=1441477035&sr=8-2&keywords=nfc+tags

Again, why is nobody on top of this???? I would totally buy a set from the first temper that can "put the puzzle together"


----------



## Sliter (Sep 5, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> 18 Nintendo toys for the price of ONE Amiibo
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Super-Mario-F...TF8&qid=1441476942&sr=8-1&keywords=mario+toys


they are pretty nice XD  if we need to look as toys , a Figma or a nendoroid would be awesome, I'm so much fan but can't afford hahah
Also amiibos have a nice price ... not in my country but they have outside there ...



LightyKD said:


> 10 NFC tags for the price of one Amiibo
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/NFC-tags-NFC-...=UTF8&qid=1441477035&sr=8-2&keywords=nfc+tags


yu are telling me we can writte/ use freely amiibo data on these things? O3O




LightyKD said:


> Again, why is nobody on top of this???? I would totally buy a set from the first temper that can "put the puzzle together"


this is an sweet idea XD




LightyKD said:


> Something like cheaper figures glued on plastic bases with nfc cards inside.


look up! xD your idea is possible
Also I've seen some "fake amiibos" without NFC things ... they look kinda good but was even pricey like the original ones o-o
---

Also I'm very interested on it now ... I don't have and smarthphone that can read/write but I saw it have some usb readers/writers, there are something I need to know first to not go blind getting everything and not working at last? XD even if it wont be cheaper like these devices, at least world be easier to know and organize the " amiibos" :v


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 5, 2015)

Sliter said:


> they are pretty nice XD  if we need to look as toys , a Figma or a nendoroid would be awesome, I'm so much fan but can't afford hahah
> Also amiibos have a nice price ... not in my country but they have outside there ...
> 
> 
> ...



I really do hope that someone takes this idea and run with it. Even at USD $5.00 a pop for the buyer, the seller still undercuts the 13 dollar price for Amiibos and Infinity figures whilst making a profit. I've spotted multiple figure collection sets. Disney has a 30 piece set for roughly 30. The catch here is finding figures that match the Amiibo, Skylanders, Infinity data.


----------



## sweis12 (Sep 5, 2015)

LOL
They stole the gateway website, and the powersaves program...
Either these guys or theifs..... OR GATEWAY WAS MADE BY DATEL!!!!!!
But yeah, probably just theifs.


----------



## KingBlank (Sep 6, 2015)

sweis12 said:


> LOL
> They stole the gateway website, and the powersaves program...
> Either these guys or theifs..... OR GATEWAY WAS MADE BY DATEL!!!!!!
> But yeah, probably just theifs.


Support the innovators rite? Their 3ds's are gonna get bricked.


----------



## Nollog (Sep 6, 2015)

The website uses a standard WordPress theme. Just like amiiqo, gateway, etc.

As for gluing an NFC tag to a cheap figurine, the market of people wanting ugly figures is too small for potential profits due to the NFC tag Nintendo use being chosen for its obscurity.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 6, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> This is great and all but between this and Amiiqo, I'm waiting for better counterfeit figures. Something like cheaper figures glued on plastic bases with nfc cards inside.



You don't get much cheaper than the garbage Nintendo already releases. They all look god awful.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Sep 6, 2015)

I can practically hear the C&D letter being written.


----------



## Arras (Sep 6, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> Lemme see
> 
> 18 Nintendo toys for the price of ONE Amiibo
> 
> ...


Would that even work? I assume the reason there is no standalone smartphone app to do this is that you can't just use any old NFC tag/writer, you need a specific type.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 6, 2015)

sweis12 said:


> LOL
> They stole the gateway website, and the powersaves program...
> Either these guys or theifs..... OR GATEWAY WAS MADE BY DATEL!!!!!!
> But yeah, probably just theifs.



It's from China.
Everything is copied there, even copies are being copied.
China is a new word for plagiarism.


----------



## NakedFaerie (Sep 6, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> It's from China.
> Everything is copied there, even copies are being copied.
> China is a new word for plagiarism.


China is so large a country because its actually 2 countries, they just copied the other one. Its full of clones, thats why you can never tell them apart.


----------



## osirisjem (Sep 6, 2015)

WiiU said:


> It was only a matter of time before this happened.
> 
> Also the website looks a lot like Gateway's except with a blue dragon.


Indeed !


----------



## finkmac (Sep 6, 2015)

Is that an old IBM ThinkPad X20 or X30 they're using there? 14 year old laptop, heh.


----------



## q9p (Sep 6, 2015)

finkmac said:


> Is that an old IBM ThinkPad X20 or X30 they're using there? 14 year old laptop, heh.


It is an older Thinkpad, but even I use an older IBM for casually browsing. It runs Manjaro Linux just fine.


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey guys, just to let you know I'm in the middle of making a review, unboxing, and video guide for MaxLander that will be more in depth than this.  It will be out very soon (no 'TM' intended).

To answer a few questions off the bat....
The 99 game limit is being removed via a software update.  
The team confirmed to me personally that they are NOT planning on Amiibo or Disney Infinity support in the near future.  
They don't promote that you can take backups from the internet and use them, but it is possible and doesn't take a computer scientist to figure it out.

Many of the issues that I had with the product they are going to resolve in their newest update.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm looking at the Maxlander NFC tokens, if you are trying to use one token per toy, you really don't save much  you're basically spending 8.99 per token. At that rate, might as well buy the actual Skylander. The normal sized ones are $7.99 (new at traditional retail) and used ones can be had as low as $4.99. Hell, if you want older gen Skylanders, Five Below has them brand new for $5. With that said, I understand that the tokens are for unlimited swapping of your characters and in that context the 80 dollar price is worth it. I really wish that the tokens were not so expensive, especially given that normal NFC tags are dirt cheap.


----------



## Sliter (Sep 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I'm looking at the Maxlander NFC tokens, if you are trying to use one token per toy, you really don't save much  you're basically spending 8.99 per token. At that rate, might as well buy the actual Skylander. The normal sized ones are $7.99 (new at traditional retail) and used ones can be had as low as $4.99. Hell, if you want older gen Skylanders, Five Below has them brand new for $5. With that said, I understand that the tokens are for unlimited swapping of your characters and in that context the 80 dollar price is worth it. I really wish that the tokens were not so expensive, especially given that normal NFC tags are dirt cheap.


can't we use the normal NFC tokens and use each one for each toy? õ3o


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 7, 2015)

timmer said:


> of course you can't use normally NFC tokens to write skylanders characters to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree that comparing a Maxlander NFC tag to a traditional one might not be fair. With that said, I wonder what makes the Maxlander tokens different than any other NFC tag.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 7, 2015)

timmer said:


> In my mind, the Maxlander factory cost of NFC tag maybe the same as the traditional ones,
> but in maxlander hands, they give the NFC tags more value


We won't know much until someone gets their hands on a Maxlander. For now I'm just going to watch whilenO hunt for figures.


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 7, 2015)

LightyKD said:


> I'm looking at the Maxlander NFC tokens, if you are trying to use one token per toy, you really don't save much  you're basically spending 8.99 per token. At that rate, might as well buy the actual Skylander. The normal sized ones are $7.99 (new at traditional retail) and used ones can be had as low as $4.99. Hell, if you want older gen Skylanders, Five Below has them brand new for $5. With that said, I understand that the tokens are for unlimited swapping of your characters and in that context the 80 dollar price is worth it. I really wish that the tokens were not so expensive, especially given that normal NFC tags are dirt cheap.


You can use the token for as many Skylanders as you went (atm only 99, but very soon unlimited).  The review's going to be posted tomorrow and it'll explain more.



LightyKD said:


> We won't know much until someone gets their hands on a Maxlander. For now I'm just going to watch whilenO hunt for figures.


Wait one more day. .


----------



## osirisjem (Sep 7, 2015)

Official review - http://gbatemp.net/threads/maxlander-unboxing-tutorial-and-review.396802/


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 8, 2015)

osirisjem said:


> Official review - http://gbatemp.net/threads/maxlander-unboxing-tutorial-and-review.396802/


Thanks.  I uh... Probably should have linked that myself earlier.  I knew I was forgetting something!


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 8, 2015)

timmer said:


> thanks very nice review,
> will you do a review about skylanders Superchargers ? (will release at the end of this month)
> I think many players are waiting for it.


Their newest update will support the Superchargers.


----------

